# MTB - Burlington CT, Saturday 4/13/13?



## bvibert (Apr 11, 2013)

Might try to get out for a ride Saturday morning-ish, if I can get my bike in riding order by then.  It'll probably be quick-ish...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 11, 2013)

Weather dependent.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 11, 2013)

Maybe. Is it dry enough? Calling for an inch of rain tomorrow. I saw Derek mention Stone was pretty dry last week.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 11, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Maybe. Is it dry enough? Calling for an inch of rain tomorrow. I saw Derek mention Stone was pretty dry last week.



Apparently I need a better source of weather, I hadn't heard about an inch of rain tomorrow.  That would kill it.  Otherwise the trails are said to be dry and ready to go!  Some guys were out around the soccer field before the NEMBA meeting on Tuesday.  They said some parts were so dry they were almost dusty.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 11, 2013)

I was thinking that since you went to the NEMBA meeting the other night that it gave you the free pass to ride wet muddy trail!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 11, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> I was thinking that since you went to the NEMBA meeting the other night that it gave you the free pass to ride wet muddy trail!



Not at all!  I was assuming everything needed more time to dry, but some people who I trust told me that everything was in good shape as of Tuesday.

I don't have cable, so I don't watch the news/weather, I just rely on the weather app on my phone.  The problem is that it rarely mentions the amount of precipitation.  It said we were getting rain for the last few days, which we have, but it didn't amount to jack squat.

I'm traveling for work next week, so I was hoping to get a first ride in on Saturday before I left.  If it doesn't rain like you guys are saying then I'll still ride, otherwise I'll find something else to do with my first free Saturday since Christmas...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 11, 2013)

I was planning to ride the rails to trails in Farmington, Avon, Simsbury and maybe Granby and Collinsville if you want to come.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks, but if I can't get on the dirt I'll probably just sit around the house and watch the grass grow or something.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 11, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Thanks, but if I can't get on the dirt I'll probably just sit around the house and watch the grass grow or something.



Thats a shame you're not open minded enough to put on some spandex and try road biking.

Have you started to rebuild the outdoor fireplace?


----------



## 2knees (Apr 11, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Thats a shame you're not open minded enough to put on some spandex and try road biking.



Spandex, it's not for everyone......


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 11, 2013)

2knees said:


> Spandex, it's not for everyone......



You coming?


----------



## 2knees (Apr 11, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> You coming?



if i have time to ride from farmington to granby and back on sunday i'll go skiing.....

but i'll wear spandex if it makes you happy.  :razz:


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 11, 2013)

2knees said:


> if i have time to ride from farmington to granby and back on sunday i'll go skiing.....
> 
> but i'll wear spandex if it makes you happy.  :razz:



This ride is for Saturday, not Sunday. Can you make it?

We can go see Gregs new band and wear spandex.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 11, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Thats a shame you're not open minded enough to put on some spandex and try road biking.
> 
> Have you started to rebuild the outdoor fireplace?



I actually do want to start road biking, but I lack the road bike.  I doubt I'll have the extra cash to buy one this year (what else is new?)


----------



## bvibert (Apr 12, 2013)

No riding tomorrow...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 12, 2013)

Looking like Sunday will be the warmer day so I'm going to try and do a road ride then.


----------

